# pump vs semi auto for ducks



## kennypowers (Apr 15, 2012)

which do you prefer and why


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Now I am no long veteran of duck hunting but I love the feel and the handling of my SBEII and i can shoot it pretty good ( i think ) but in all honesty I feel like I shoot less and kill more birds per box of shells with a pump. 

In using a pump its a mental thing that makes you focus more on the shot because you know its not as simple as pulling the trigger for the next KABOOOM ! 

Thats my .02 for what its worth


----------



## mike new (Apr 15, 2012)

I prefer an auto but if I shot a pump better than my autos I would shoot the pump. Pretty simple. More ducks less shells.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

Less recoil from an auto vs a shuckamatic, allowing for quicker follow up shots.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

i shoot an M2 and an 870. i just seem to find myself killing more birds with the M2 simply because of a better fit. when a shoulder my 870 the gun is automatically aimed high and i just havent adjusted it. action wise, its a toss up. i have fallen in with my 870 chasing a cripple, only to stand up and shoot the bird immediately. i have also hunted with my Benelli in 12 degree temps and it performed flawlessly. clean them PROPERLY and they all work good.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 16, 2012)

i started out with singles, doubles and bolt shotty's, and they worked ok.

graduated to an 870. wow! that was quantum improvement! it just felt right. smooth in all respects.

when i got my first 1187, it also felt great, and was an improvement, but it wasn't the quantum jump i had when moving from break/bolt action to a pump. i do prefer the smoother action of a gas gun, so i take my 1187 out mostly. it does provide a smoother move to the followup. and the way i shoot...

hope this helps ya.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2012)

Auto/Pump I shootem and kill with each. I like my over and under to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Auto/Pump I shootem and kill with each. I like my over and under to.





You da MAN !!!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 16, 2012)

I like pumps best.  I started out with an 870, then i wanted to be able to shoot "faster" and went to a semi automatic, then i realized, that shooting faster doesn't always mean better shooting. So now, I'm back to the 870.

Plus shooting a pump kinda makes me feel more "old school" I guess. 

nothing wrong with an auto, I still use my 1187 some b ut I just prefer a pump.  I even used it as a paddle a time or two, just dump waterb out of barell and keep shucking and shooting, plus a pump won't break the bank.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 16, 2012)

Automatic, because its 2012


----------



## levi5002 (Apr 16, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Automatic, because its 2012


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea and it's the cool thing to shoot an auto.


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 16, 2012)

I like both.  If the weather is set to be really really gross, I am bringing my 887 Nitro Mag.  It is the most weatherproof shotty I have seen.   I sometimes still hunt the 870 Supermag, and I often hunt my Escort 3.5"  They are all good guns and I enjoy them.  I am trying to decide between adding a side by side or an over under for next season.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea and it's the cool thing to shoot an auto.



Really, and how is that?  Uncle gave me a 1100 when I was twelve ,36 years later still shooting them.I did upgrade to a benelli in99. Also have a Beretta silver pigeon I shoot every now and then.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 17, 2012)

Because not too many yrs ago the pump was the main gun of choice for ducks. At least round here it was.  

plus i was just referring to the comment about the reason to shoot semi's was it's 2012.  I started out with a pump, and have used both. I prefer a pump because I like the "tough as nails" durability that my 870 has. I have an 1187 also but I have to change O rings.  with my 870 I don't have to.

I like shooting my 1187, but it's just my opinion that today the craze is Semi's, and as I stated earler shooting faster don't always mean shooting better. i can't afford a Benelli and can get 2 pumps for the price of an auto today.  Just not in my budget.


----------



## paulito (Apr 17, 2012)

I always shot a pump up until a year or so ago. for some reason i started short shucking my gun. Was costing me shells and birds. Switched to an auto and it took A LOT of getting used to. Kept trying to pump it. I actually think i am shooting better now that i have made the switch though. The auto does take a good bit more care than my pump which i typically just cleaned once at the end of the season. Still hunt my pump occasionally though.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 17, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Because not too many yrs ago the pump was the main gun of choice for ducks. At least round here it was.
> 
> plus i was just referring to the comment about the reason to shoot semi's was it's 2012.  I started out with a pump, and have used both. I prefer a pump because I like the "tough as nails" durability that my 870 has. I have an 1187 also but I have to change O rings.  with my 870 I don't have to.
> 
> I like shooting my 1187, but it's just my opinion that today the craze is Semi's, and as I stated earler shooting faster don't always mean shooting better. i can't afford a Benelli and can get 2 pumps for the price of an auto today.  Just not in my budget.



Gotcha the only pump I ever shot was my uncles 410 pump years and years ago ,probably before the 1100. I have been looking to replace my benelli this year ,might do so later taxes just ate me up . My point to 2012 is we've came along way with autos even though I have never really had a problem with some have. Much better but if your used to pumps might be hard..


----------



## zacherwalker (Apr 17, 2012)

I know a friend that shoots a pump he bought for $70 from a pawn shop no problems... now I shoot a nova pump and love it dropped it in the water more times than I can count...Ive been thinking about upgrading to the super vinci since it came out but like my ole man always said...if it aint broke don't fix it. shoot what fits.


----------



## labradoodle (Apr 17, 2012)

real duck hunters use single shots


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 19, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> real duck hunters use single shots



And black powder ones at that


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sold all my pumps.


----------

